# How much does your rubbish collection cost?



## Henny Penny (16 Mar 2005)

Got my bill today 416 ... just wondering how the rest of the country fare. Waste is not weighed.


----------



## car (16 Mar 2005)

*rubbish*

anything useful


----------



## mo3art (16 Mar 2005)

*Bin Charges depend on the Council Area*

Well we pay €6 per collection, the green bin collection is "free" but if you don't have a green bin, the charge is half the price!

Works out a total of €312 for the year.

Any help?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2005)

*Re: Bin Charges depend on the Council Area*

Eur 2.50 per bag - our area is classed as inner city so remains on bag collection, we don't get bins and we no longer pay any standing charge as far as I know. We put one bag out about once a month. So probably about Eur 30 p.a. total. _Dublin City Council_ area. There's also a free green bag collection about once a month. We compost most of our kitchen waste. We've been trying to cut down on the amount of plastic packaging that we accumulate but there's still quite a bit which we bring to the local _Bring_ centre along with bottles, batteries etc.


----------



## Marion (16 Mar 2005)

€300 per annum. Waste collection is privatised.

This includes a small green bin (for regular rubbish) and a large blue recycle bin. They are collected every alternate week. My neighbour, who is a friend, shares the bin. He takes care of the green bin, I take care of the blue one. Well, we do live in a friendly neighbourhood!  

Glass bottles are taken to the bottle bank. Glass jars are given to mother to make jams and chutneys.  

Marion :hat


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2005)

*Glass jars are given to mother to make jams and chutneys.*

You must have gums of steel. Unless you mean that she uses them as receptacles?


----------



## Marion (16 Mar 2005)

Marion :hat


----------



## mts (16 Mar 2005)

I only needed to buy 8 €6 bin tags in 2004. I bring all glass, plastic and garden waste to the local bring centre and compost all kitchen waste.


----------



## cullenswood (16 Mar 2005)

€276 per year for a small type wheelie bin (collected every week) and a large green recycling bin (collected every two weeks)


----------



## fobs (16 Mar 2005)

*re: Rubbish collection charge*

31pm for privatised collection. You get one green bin and one blue bin for recycling and they are collected on alternate weeks. Bring all glass to local bring centre.
Havn't started composting yet but looking at options of either a wormery or standard one at the moment. 
Anyone composting have trouble with rodents? Knowe someone whose composter had a large rat in when she went to it. This has put me off slightly???!


----------



## stobear (16 Mar 2005)

*Re: re: Rubbish collection charge*

Fobs, have a look through  discussion to alleviate your concern with rodents


----------



## legend99 (16 Mar 2005)

*..*

Cork works out at about €19, 985 for bin collection.

Per quarter.

You can see some lovely shots of Cork here as well by the way.

www.peoplesrepublicofcork...=0&thold=0


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

€20 grand? That's a bit steep!


----------



## legend99 (16 Mar 2005)

*..*

So is patricks hill!


----------



## lynchtp (16 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

Dubs comfortably pass the Dublin Government just 80 euro for their standing service charge residents of Cork City must find a whopping 255 euro for the same service! If you put out a bin to be collected each week its now going to knock you up to 515 euro a year.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (16 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

Limerick City: €360 p.a. (in 2 six-monthly instalments)
Includes
(a) weekly collection of a standard-size wheelybin - weighed (or so they claim :rolleyes ), and you can be charged if you go over, but _not_ refunded if you're under...  :mad 
(b) one recycling bag per week. If you want more, they're €5 a pop. So the more you recycle, the more you pay... :mad 

Suits me reasonably well, 'cause we've a large family. But couples/singles are really fleeced. Their only alternative is to use the suppliers' refuse bags at €7.50 a go. One per week of each bag = €12.50 per week = €650 p.a. You'd have to use fewer than one each per _fortnight_ to pay less than the standard bin + bag deal...


----------



## rainyday (16 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*



> (b) one recycling bag per week. If you want more, they're €5 a pop. So the more you recycle, the more you pay...


Which is why 'recycle' comes after 'reduce' & 're-use' in the priorities list.


----------



## legend99 (16 Mar 2005)

*..*

Don't you already pay about 63 quid a year towards recycling even though its not so well known?? That is to say, that 63 quid of yoru standing charge for refuse must be used towards recylcing...


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

* Dubs comfortably pass the Dublin Government just 80 euro for their standing service charge *

I'm not sure that this is correct. Us _Dubs_ pay the charges to the relevant local authority - and not to central government - and the local authority sets the charges based on their budget/projections for the year. I'm not sure why there seems to be such a disparity in charges both within (c.f. our €2.50 a bag and no standing charge versus the charges faced by others in the _Dublin City Council_ local authority area) and across local authority areas.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

Cork Couunty Council charge €0.31 per kg on the by by weight collection system - billed quarterly - so I've no fecking idea how much it's gonna cost. There is also an annual levy of €120 (I think) on topof that.
Given that more people are now recycling & I see the bins put out less often I think that they will increase the fee to €15.92 per kg next year.

Would prefer to have the pay as you go bin tag system.

ninsaga


----------



## Dr Moriarty (17 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*



> Which is why 'recycle' comes after 'reduce' & 're-use' in the priorities list.



I appreciate that, rainyday, and the logic of weigh-and-pay/'the-polluter-pays' is ineluctable.

What bugs me about the pricing structure - 'round our way, at least - is that those who reduce and re-use (which I do, as far as possible) are offered no real incentive in terms of their annual costs. If my refuse bin looks/feels to be underweight, I'd actually _save_ money by topping it up with some of the light-but-bulky recyclable materials that fill up my weekly recyclable bag - thereby occasionally making one bag stretch to two weeks' worth.

Also, imho, it definitely contributes to illegal dumping/burning of refuse. If that were policed properly, and fines imposed, there'd be some sort of compensatory disincentive. But I'm not encouraged by what I see happening - in town and county - since they introduced the new system. Admittedly, there'll have to be a natural 'catch-up' time lag, and maybe in a year or two I'll eat (or recycle, or re-use   ) my words...

Finally - 'cos I've talked enough rubbish for one day! - I'd venture that the colossal regional discrepancies in average 'cost-to-the-consumer/householder' remain a significant aggravating factor in terms of our capacity to reform our (generally appalling) habits/attitudes to this issue.

_[Dr Moriarty removes his morticeboard, breathes a self-righteous sigh, and heads off to the local hostelry to commence celebrations of our Nashnul Holiday... :lol  ]_


----------



## ClubMan (17 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

*Also, imho, it definitely contributes to illegal dumping/burning of refuse. If that were policed properly, and fines imposed, there'd be some sort of compensatory disincentive.*

When bag tagging was introduced around our way in _January_ 2005 they collected untagged bags the first week but any that were left out from then on were tagged with red tags by litter wardens and then later collected by somebody else (i.e. not the regular refuse trucks) presumably for analysis to find information tracing them back to the dumpers who were hopefully fined.


----------



## legend99 (21 Mar 2005)

*..*

"Cork Couunty Council charge €0.31 per kg on the by by weight collection system - billed quarterly - so I've no fecking idea how much it's gonna cost. There is also an annual levy of €120 (I think) on topof that.
Given that more people are now recycling & I see the bins put out less often I think that they will increase the fee to €15.92 per kg next year."

In fact the Cork County Manager had some class things to say about this last year. it turned out that last year in the parts of the county that had pay by weight that to many people reduced, reused, recycled. so they got way less money than they thought they would for the weighed waste. Which meant that the county manager said they would have to put up the cost per KG because no matter how much they collected they still needed to collect 400 quid per household. Which leads to an obvious issue of the pay by weight being manipulated to basically make sure a fixed charge is met in any case....



"When bag tagging was introduced around our way in January 2005 they collected untagged bags the first week but any that were left out from then on were tagged with red tags by litter wardens and then later collected by somebody else (i.e. not the regular refuse trucks) presumably for analysis to find information tracing them back to the dumpers who were hopefully fined. "

That used work until people who do the illegal dumping worked out that as long as you don't chuck any rubbish with your name/address in the bags that you firearound the streets, you will never be nabbed. Impossible to trace back without some kind of identifying paper in the bag. And most people are now smart enough to know this.


----------



## AShambles (22 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

Slight correction to ninsaga numbers for Cork county council, it charges €0.47 per kilo of waste and 120 fixed charge, first quarterly bill is due in April. (From www.corkcoco.ie). 

The estimates for average rubbish per household vary between 1 to 1.5 tonnes from a quick google search, I think the pay by weight will dramatically reduce this in Cork, but for anyone who hasn't reduced their weight in Cork they can expect to see annual bills of around €600-800. I'd expect there should be a few over €1000 (a family with a couple babies for instance).


----------



## Scotty (23 Mar 2005)

*bin charges*

Waterford: (council run) 80 euro per year fixed charge, plus 4.50 euro per landfill bin and 1.50 euro for green or compost bin (collected in 3-week rotations). Works out at about 175 euro/year and tough luck if you've a big household making more than one wheelie bin's worth of rubbish every 3 weeks.

Kilkenny: (privatized) 27 euro per month (18 euro for a smaller bin) for a fortnightly collection. Alternate weeks is green collection, 1.50 per bag. Landfill collection in addition to wheelie bin is 5 euro per bag. Works out at about 340 euro/year.

J.


----------



## ninsaga (23 Mar 2005)

*..Cork CoCo*

Yep ..Ashambles..got a letter today stating that it was €0.47c/kg.

Last yr they sent notification that it was €0.31 or thereabouts. I did not get anynotice of the change.

So in the 1st 2 months over 100kgs collected (& I have been recylying everything but not composting!). Nappies are the biggest 'contributor' now. 

So at this rate €50 for evety 2 months x 6 = €300 + €120 standing charge = €420/yr. 

I will need to start composting but yes it is set up that based on prev habits I would have been fleeced. I'm taking bets that Cork Coco will hike up the charges from next year.

Anyone know off hand how much it is to empty a car boot at the dump in Cork? 

ninsaga


----------



## setanta (23 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

dundak town council : (privatised )€67.50   per quarter 2004 €81  per quarter 2005. Two directors of the waste company  ( oxygen) paid themselves  over €1m each last year out of the profits (2004 €6m) Green bin 'free' so far , collected once a month, no brown bin. supplied   by oxygen( once only ) a roll of clear plastic bags for plastic bottles, ie shampoo, water, mineral etc  which is put on  top of the rubbish in the ordinary grey/black bin -not the green bin. just as well as the ruddy thing is full after a fortnight anyway and the rest just goes in the grey bin, especially milk cartons etc in weeks 3 and 4.  and I take all cans and glass bottles to bring banks of which there are about 7/8 in town. Also a brilliant recycling plant on the newry road ( €1 admission) cardboard, paper, cans ,bottles, builders waste, garden trees, biscuit tins,  bicycles, lawn mowers etc free. plastic bags of household waste €6  tv and computers €5  shredding €5 a  bag  fridges and freezers €5  each ( cud be gone up since I inquired) very clean and well run depot.


----------



## legend99 (23 Mar 2005)

*..*

Ninsaga,
A car, no matter how much or little in it is 20 euro at the kinsale road dump. Obviously if your car has say a fridge or TV in it those items cost more.

As far as I understand the County Council dumps(Macroom, Rafeen Creek) etc, it is 7 euro per large black bag.


----------



## Henny Penny (23 Mar 2005)

*Half the service ... same price*

Got out bin bill last week ... as mentioned 408 yoyos ... this week we got a roll of recycling bags and a not informing us rubbish would only be collected every second week ... the service charge is still the same. What a joke.


----------



## ninsaga (23 Mar 2005)

*Re: Half the service ... same price*

Ok  - so it would make sense to get rind of the bin & make a trip to the dump every month or so (it takes us about that long to fill a wheeie bin to the top anyway. No doubt though that the €20 will also be hiked up o probably €30 shortly.

ninsaga


----------



## legend99 (23 Mar 2005)

*..*

Ninsaga,
it depends really. Going once a month in summer time will be a disaster in terms of smell I would think. Also, i don't think you are allowed tax relief on going to the dump. So if your bin charge works out to be 400 quid, tax relief will bring it to 320 right. If you went to the dump once a month thats 240. However, you might have to go every 3 weeks during the summer, say mid may to end Aug because of the extra smell. Say that means 2 extra visits. So now up to 280 by direct trips. Add in the cost of gettign there and back and the hassle to save 40 euro in the year...is it worth it? Also, if you go the dump route then you have to bring all your own recycleable stuff to bring banks...if you have a green bin you lose out on this. So how much extra will all those trips cost??

However, currently, i am doing as you are thinking, getting away currently with every 5 to 6 weeks trip to dump. Bring bank once a week. But I do see that having to increase when warmer weather comes. I think however at that stage, I am going to go half with my parents and share the cost of a bin with them when I need to use a bin. 

By the way, the dump cost already doubled from 20 to 30 quid on Jan 31 so its unlikely to increase until next years estimates. And bearing in mind that loads of people will go this route because if you go there once a month its cheaper, i think you could expect the 20 to be doubled again next year to 40.


----------



## ninsaga (23 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

Yep ..certainly food for thought there L99. It would look that (for now anyway), that the best 'deal' to be had is for those who are on the pay per collection (Cork City Council) at €5 a pop.

But it does look to be shaping up to be something that will become more expensive in due course. I can see now how some people are choosing the route of dumping on roadsides.

ninsaga


----------



## AShambles (24 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

Don't forget Cork City Council have a standing charge of €255 on top of the tag charge of 3-5 euro.


----------

